# Modem assigned strange ip by BSNL and net is down.



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2014)

I have BSNL Broadband in Kolkata. From the last 3 days, the modem is assigned 10.208.72.xx as IPs. My modem is connected to a Netgear router and the modem auto-connects. The default gateway of my modem is 192.168.1.1 and router is 10.0.0.1. When i enter the ip assigned by BSNL, it opens my modem homepage.

This is very strange and previously my ips starts with 117.x.x.x. Nothing has been changed in the settings of modem or the router.



Kindly help.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 25, 2014)

what is the IP, SUBNET and Gateway ? It's not clear from your above post. It seems your Gateway is actually wrong. Seems like its redirecting to your modem's management WebGUI


----------



## Rahim (Jan 25, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> what is the IP, SUBNET and Gateway ? It's not clear from your above post. It seems your Gateway is actually wrong. Seems like its redirecting to your modem's management WebGUI


Default Gateway for Netgear Router: 10.0.0.1/ SUbnet Mask 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway for Modem: 192.168.1.1
I have tried connecting the laptop with lan from the modem and still the same result.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2014)

run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post the result here.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> run ipconfig /all in command prompt window & post the result here.


Output of ipconfig /all :

C:\Users\Rahim>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SEBA-INS
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-51-A6-C2
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-51-A6-C2
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-51-A6-C5
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-51-A6-C1
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3575:346e:d1d8:15dd%13(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 January 2014 04:47:01
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 January 2014 04:47:01
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 241720643
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-7D-7B-BC-D4-BE-D9-2D-B9-B3

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
                                       208.67.220.220
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : local.lan
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-BE-D9-2D-B9-B3
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{70DCF425-E0D4-4672-8969-D78395FB38F3}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

*UPDATE*:
I have just searched the ip range, 10.208.72.xx belongs to USA. How can it be assigned by BSNL here in Kolkata. Is my line hacked?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2014)

connect only modem then run ipconfig /all & post results.also visit whatismyip.com & check if it shows usual ip(117.x.x.x) or not.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 27, 2014)

Result of ipconfig /all with only lan:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Rahim>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SEBA-INS
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : local.lan

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-51-A6-C2
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-51-A6-C2
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-51-A6-C5
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 68-5D-43-51-A6-C1
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : local.lan
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-BE-D9-2D-B9-B3
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d546:7825:147e:e46c%11(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 27 January 2014 00:33:59
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 January 2014 12:33:59
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 248823513
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-7D-7B-BC-D4-BE-D9-2D-B9-B3

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{70DCF425-E0D4-4672-8969-D78395FB38F3}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.local.lan:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : local.lan
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 27, 2014)

everything looks right.did you check the assigned external ip by visiting whatismyip.com?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 30, 2014)

The "technician" from BSNL came and reset the modem and it worked. I did the same previously and it didn't. Strange.


----------

